# Lost Friends



## dotty999

I was checking out my long list of friends and most of them no longer post for whatever reason.
I'm concerned about many of them, there's been no feedback, I miss them greatly, some became close friends and suddenly no word from any of them!

I hope they read this and get in touch just to let me know they're ok..

I've counted more than 60 who are no longer around! that's quite shocking, they either just leave or something has happened to them, either way I'd like to know to put my mind at rest..


----------



## ekim68

There are a number of reasons for people not being around anymore Dotty. Not the least of which is that we're getting older and have different priorities, and the fact that a lot of Social Networks have sprung up lately... TSG was quite the Social Network for a while and still is to a lesser extent...  I remember almost all of these folks back when we had some great conversations...

When the mood hits me I look back at the beginning of some of the threads that members posted and have flashbacks all over again...Impressive was the number of people who participated in the threads....:up: (Check on the start of the 'Up Beat News' thread started by Shadow Bea.) It started in 2002 and might be the longest running thread at TSG....

I guess in the end we just hang on to what we got and add to the conversations to make for Good Experiences at TSG..


----------



## hewee

With 725,529 Members and people come and are new at the forum and it's all a new thing they can be here all day and night.
Me and some others used to have fun posting and reading all new post every night. Be about 20 of us here total at night. But now look at how many are here. Currently Active Users: 1958 (13 members and 1945 guests) But most of those people are still around but just went to do other things.


----------



## dotty999

ekim68 said:


> There are a number of reasons for people not being around anymore Dotty. Not the least of which is that we're getting older and have different priorities, and the fact that a lot of Social Networks have sprung up lately... TSG was quite the Social Network for a while and still is to a lesser extent...  I remember almost all of these folks back when we had some great conversations...
> 
> When the mood hits me I look back at the beginning of some of the threads that members posted and have flashbacks all over again...Impressive was the number of people who participated in the threads....:up: (Check on the start of the 'Up Beat News' thread started by Shadow Bea.) It started in 2002 and might be the longest running thread at TSG....
> 
> I guess in the end we just hang on to what we got and add to the conversations to make for Good Experiences at TSG..


I get what you're saying but I've had very close friends here, some I've even spoken with on the telephone then all of a sudden they're no longer around, no word to say they're taking a break or just can't be here any more for whatever the reasons, that's what I feel it's strange that some members just disappear
You're right in one respect, TSG is no longer the social network it once was, I know first and foremost it's a computer/Techie site but over a period of time friendships develop that's how the social side came into being, it made the site seem friendlier but things have noticeably changed though I can only speak from my own point of view.
Thankfully the site is here for when we need help which I do appreciate


----------



## ekim68

There are also Memories here....And some of them are popular....Check out the old archived CD section.... It still attracts a lot of views and there are a great number of old members piping in...:up: I feel the sadness in you Dotty because I'm sad, too. I've met a lot of people I like to be around...And then Time interjects itself.....


----------



## dotty999

I like to go down memory lane and that's what I've being doing lately and you're right, I am sad for different reasons, friendships I've made here have spanned the years,some have continued outside of TSG, sadly some friends have passed away, others have simply disappeared altogether without a word which I find difficult to comprehend. I'm not talking just about members that I interact with on game threads but throughout the TSG community where they have become special to me.

If not for TSG I'd never have flown to America and met RT! it can be life changing for some and I know others will say folk are busy and move on but dear friends don't usually do so without a mention which does bother me as I'm aware some were in poor health and others just vanished!

Perhaps I care too much? I'm not sure that is the case but I feel the change deeply.
TSG has been a great place for pc help but it went one step further and became a community which is why it has had many loyal members.

I also think because we come from different countries we tend to think differently on some subjects and this has been one of them..


----------



## Bush Lady

Sometimes you have to watch who you make friends with. I have someone that lives near me. I thought that, she was a friend. But I now know that she is a back stabber.


----------



## dotty999

yep, it's happened to me too but I don't let it deter me from forming new friendships, you learn by experience, there are good people out there so never say never or you could be missing out on new experiences that you can have with others.

I'm perhaps more guarded after my best friend hurt me a few years ago, we'd known one another for many years and I trusted her unconditionally, sadly I found I was wrong to do so.

I'll never have another best friend because trust is an issue but I can have less meaningful relationships with others without becoming involved, once bitten twice shy


----------



## ekim68

dotty999 said:


> I like to go down memory lane and that's what I've being doing lately and you're right, I am sad for different reasons, friendships I've made here have spanned the years,some have continued outside of TSG, sadly some friends have passed away, others have simply disappeared altogether without a word which I find difficult to comprehend. I'm not talking just about members that I interact with on game threads but throughout the TSG community where they have become special to me.
> 
> If not for TSG I'd never have flown to America and met RT! it can be life changing for some and I know others will say folk are busy and move on but dear friends don't usually do so without a mention which does bother me as I'm aware some were in poor health and others just vanished!
> 
> Perhaps I care too much? I'm not sure that is the case but I feel the change deeply.
> TSG has been a great place for pc help but it went one step further and became a community which is why it has had many loyal members.
> 
> I also think because we come from different countries we tend to think differently on some subjects and this has been one of them..


I thought I'd bump this up because I think it could wake up some memories of our members to share....


----------



## [email protected]

Many of us old tsgers just met up in facebook in a group  

Def some people I hadn't talked to in 5 years or more.


----------



## dotty999

well I never! great to see you Ash!


----------



## poochee

Hi, Ashes.


----------



## [email protected]

Hey hey 


I had to stop back in with all the tsg talk going on.


(If anyone is interested in the facebook group let me know.


----------



## ekim68

Good to see you again Ashley...


----------



## [email protected]

You too


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Don't worry Dotty or shall I call you Lippy?  (I remember you hated being called Dorothy  )

Yes, that little cheeky bugger is back


----------



## ekim68

Hey CCM, welcome back....:up:


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hey Mike, thanks for welcome back


----------



## dotty999

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Don't worry Dotty or shall I call you Lippy?  (I remember you hated being called Dorothy  )
> 
> Yes, that little cheeky bugger is back


Omg! not you again!


----------



## RT

dotty999 said:


> If not for TSG I'd never have flown to America and met RT!


Dotty, if not for TSG, I'd never flown to the UK!  Well, except for the fact I knew *you* would be there 

I too, have thought about many of the folks I've met on TSG, but for whatever reason, I don't visit the site much these days...perhaps this will change now. I know some of our friends are gone, but their spirits will live in our memories, and their posts. I certainly appreciate the kindness and caring that so many have shown to me and others in this forum, and hope that remains one of the benchmarks of the TSG community. 
Thanks to ekim68 for giving me heads up on this thread, and to Dotty...for sharing her feelings and thoughts so openly. She often says what we all think or feel, but sometimes we hesitate to speak about it ourselves...Dotty is a good friend to all of the TSG folks, and I am unanimous in that!


----------



## poochee

Hi CCM!


----------



## ekim68

Good to see you back RT....:up:


----------



## dotty999

RT said:


> Dotty, if not for TSG, I'd never flown to the UK!  Well, except for the fact I knew *you* would be there
> 
> I too, have thought about many of the folks I've met on TSG, but for whatever reason, I don't visit the site much these days...perhaps this will change now. I know some of our friends are gone, but their spirits will live in our memories, and their posts. I certainly appreciate the kindness and caring that so many have shown to me and others in this forum, and hope that remains one of the benchmarks of the TSG community.
> Thanks to ekim68 for giving me heads up on this thread, and to Dotty...for sharing her feelings and thoughts so openly. She often says what we all think or feel, but sometimes we hesitate to speak about it ourselves...Dotty is a good friend to all of the TSG folks, and I am unanimous in that!


Nice to see you here Randy, you've been missed! I guess we all need a break sometimes but we don't forget our friends and eventually we find our way back.

I'm quite an open book and don't hold things in,I like to share my feelings and at times I've spilled my guts so to speak!

There's been lots of laughter here and sometimes tears too but we know we have good friends that will support us when need be.

My lowest point was losing my mum, it's said that time heals but I don't believe that is true, as time goes by I miss her more and wish I could turn back the clock in many respects, short of a miracle it isn't going to happen but it would sure be nice if I could!


----------



## RandyG

Kind of funny ... I am updating a lecture and wanted a screenshot example of a forum and thought of TSG ... couldn't remember my login details so did a search for randy and found this thread ...

I'm alive and well and still think about the friends I made here, even though it seems I am only popping in for a minute or so every 2 years.

Harry (heewee) .... remember the image you doctored of my daughter about 11-13 years ago? I posted a picture of her and you put her head on a princess in a nature setting ... just thought I'd share an update of my beautiful 14 1/2 year old princess now and my son who is almost 3 ... oh, and I got a bike this past Sunday and now cycle to work!


----------



## dotty999

Your daughter is beautiful Randy, must take after her mom  your boy is cute too, must take after you!


----------



## RT

So Dotty... most kind of you to reply as you did,
as of this comment, you have now posted in response to TWO Randy's, both G and T... and your lovely sweet Mum would have called us both "Andy"  A priceless memory for me, perhaps a shock to " 'Andy G"!

Not so sure I'm missed 'round here, so much as *I miss * the folks 'round here... been a long time, and things change.
think I'll stick on this here new fangled forum awhile...see what happens... have no idea how this stuff works now...(sigh)

I must give thanks to Mike (ekim68) for making the effort to contact me, lord knows why... 
 ... for a heads up on this thread...started by Dotty... Oh, the circles that life spins, good and bad, glad and sad...

Ya know I'm infamous for writing a bunch and posting, then deleting quickly....and a few folks saw what I deleted before it happened... former moderator AcaCandy caught me numerous times... so with due respect, I'm not gonna do that any more and just let every one be the judge ...
so there! (post or not...


----------



## ekim68

Stick around RT, and we'll grow older together.... Missing some of the old members but the thread continues, eh?


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Stick around RT, and we'll grow older together.... Missing some of the old members but the thread continues, eh?


Aye, Matey...... be glad to sit on the porch and sip a brew with you 

I sorta feel like a newbie with the new look here, but I remember when I _was_ a newbie, some 15 years ago 
Warmly welcomed here by* bd ,* with my first post, with my computer problem*, and don't you guys wish you could have a user name with only two letters, ..*hah! you didn't join soon enough, I was "grandfathered" in as such...which makes me a old person 
OK, I'm a great grandfather 2x in real life, but back to my ramblings...

TSG became a center point in my life. Solved my problems and taught me how to help others. I have learned a great deal about pooters here, and I've had a few "thank you's" from folks I've helped. And I've since had more genuine heart-felt feelings shared here, than way before there was a "social media" thing, which can feel plastic, "non- genuine."
I miss bd, I miss bhesson, I miss Dreamboat, LisaG , Marlene , Bonnie, Bonnie'sMom...Cadaver Queen (Shea hasn't posted in 10 years!!) ... AcaCandy, my heroine once upon a time ....and yes dammit, even Mulder..most of all Dotty!
Ya can't make list like this that includes everybody who has touched our emotions here , or you (that means you...whoever you are, - yea, YOU ...reading this), at some point you'll be brought to tears or laughter by hanging around here long enough.
Hang around long enough, it might change your life....it has been known to happen ...jimi..._me_...
Sorry folks, for the blah blue blah... just practicing not deleting


----------



## dotty999

I feel almost but not quite hardly special that I got such a mention! thanks!


----------



## RandyG

G and T ... heheh ... I like that Randy

I remember the good ol days ... there were no community forums ... only technical ones ... lol, Mike (techguy) had to create the social ones just for Marlene and I think we called it social, so truly it was the start of the social revolution ... I even remember we had social mods who would move people on to social if they strayed from the topic in the tech forums.

Anyway, I can't promise that I'll hang around, but I'll never leave ... TSG was an important part of my life during some of the highest and lowest moments of my life .. you can't ever leave that behind.


----------



## RT

Dredging up an old thread of Dotty's, from 2 years ago - and hopefully the interest of old friends that might wander by... 


RandyG said:


> G and T ... heheh ... I like that Randy
> 
> I remember the good ol days ... there were no community forums ... only technical ones ... lol, ~~~
> Anyway, I can't promise that I'll hang around, but I'll never leave ... TSG was an important part of my life during some of the highest and lowest moments of my life .. you can't ever leave that behind.


Yup, TSG was a life impacting experience for me too...from one Randy to another, I hope you do stick around (and maybe post again  ) 


ekim68 said:


> Stick around RT, and we'll grow older together.... Missing some of the old members but the thread continues, eh?


 My dear sir, I believe that growing old part is now unfolding right before our very eyes, eh!  
As my first contact with TSG was made by bd, he used to say "We're all in this together and none of us will get out alive." 
I feel quite fortunate to have been accepted and welcomed into this community, and I much prefer it to "social media." But things change, such is the nature of life ( and nature herself.) Still try to help with tech, but things change too fast sometimes


----------



## dotty999

Well this was another journey down memory lane, I've read the thread from start to finish AGAIN. It's nice to stay in touch and interesting to hear how everyone's doing, I love going back and dwelling on the good times, the bad have been eradicated from my brain, no place for them any more


----------



## ekim68

That's a great attitude dotty....I don't have enough time in the day for 'bad' things....:up:


----------



## dotty999

I have enough time but not the inclination


----------



## grandma77

I am a voice from the past. Hi Dotty!!!! I haven't moved on to other things...just life has changed in so many ways. Took care of my mother in law for a few years and now raising a grandson cause momma is very sick. When you are old and have a 13 year old around it presents its own challenges as well as not having a whole lot of me time. But I do miss our talks and I miss many here. Some I know have passed away and that is bitter sweet. Hope all is well with you Dotty.


----------



## dotty999

well hi there grandma! it's lovely to see you here! I guess life has changed for many of us, I've moved house more than a year ago and I've never been happier or more content. 
So sorry to hear things aren't easy for you right now, this should be a time when you can put your feet up and relax. Taking care of a 13 year old must indeed be hard for you, I hope your situation improves, you deserve a lot of "me" time and I hope you get it!

Many of our online friends seem to have disappeared and I worry about some of them and hope they are well and happy, we've been like an extended family and I think of them often..

I'm so glad to hear from you and I truly hope things get easier for you and your family xx


----------



## katonca

Hi folks, I imagine I could be counted as a lost friend. I haven't been here for sometime. Things have been busy for me but that really isn't much of an excuse. Hi Dot


----------



## Shellae

Hi all who read through this thread once in a while. It's Gabriel. I have a name change. Have been here for a while and drop in to read through some of the older threads. Just not too active online anymore. Good to see many still here, but yes, also many gone on.


----------



## ekim68

Are you the Gabriel who started this thread?

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/lost-worlds-and-new-species-found.502219/


----------



## Shellae

ekim68 said:


> Are you the Gabriel who started this thread?
> 
> https://forums.techguy.org/threads/lost-worlds-and-new-species-found.502219/


Yes...It is still going too thanks to you guys....and the Earth Anomalies too.


----------



## ekim68

Welcome back Shellae/Gabriel....There are still a few of us Oldtimers around... And those threads you started are still providing new things....


----------



## Shellae

ekim68 said:


> Welcome back Shellae/Gabriel....There are still a few of us Oldtimers around... And those threads you started are still providing new things....


Some of the links of the earlier ones are defunct...and yes, there are still lots of new things discovered and uncovered.


----------



## RT

Hiya Gabriel! (not used to your new handle...I resist change like some old folks do ;0 )


----------



## Shellae

RT said:


> Hiya Gabriel! (not used to your new handle...I resist change like some old folks do ;0 )


Not a problem RT. I answer to them all. They are all part(s) of my real name, or nicknames.


----------



## RT

Shellae said:


> Not a problem RT. I answer to them all. They are all part(s) of my real name, or nicknames.


Then you would do well HERE! **


----------



## Cookiegal

Nice to see you back Gabriel!


----------



## Shellae

Shellae said:


> Not a problem RT. I answer to them all. They are all part(s) of my real name, or nicknames.





Cookiegal said:


> Nice to see you back Gabriel!


Hi Cookiegal. Thanks. See you guys and gals are still doing great stuff for us less techy souls!


----------



## Cookiegal




----------



## Skivvywaver

Social media. That’s what happened. ☠☠


----------



## Cookiegal

Wow! Hi Scott! Long time no see.


----------



## Skivvywaver

Hi Cookie.


----------



## RT

Skivvywaver said:


> Social media. That's what happened. ☠☠


Hey there old friend....been wondering about you Scott! 
Still got all your fingers, toes and internal organs?


----------



## Skivvywaver

Hi Randy. All in one piece.


----------



## RT




----------



## Skivvywaver

I miss this place. I still check in. I wish everyone still hung out here. Except Mulder. My nemesis from way back.


----------



## ekim68

Yep, some of us keep coming back to this neighborhood... (And I like the cool holiday hats.)


----------



## RT

Skivvywaver said:


> I miss this place. I still check in. I wish everyone still hung out here. Except Mulder. My nemesis from way back.


Well he kept things stirred up for sure, but only if you let Old Moldy get to you!
He was usually civil ( or at least tolerant) to me.


----------



## twinofangelize56

Hi!!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hi Dotty and Cookiegal and RT. 

Miss you around. Decided to stick around to help with some of topics and taking part in PSP course on other online group.


----------



## dotty999

nice to see you here! x


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi Robbie!


----------



## Drabdr

Shellae said:


> Hi all who read through this thread once in a while. It's Gabriel. I have a name change. Have been here for a while and drop in to read through some of the older threads. Just not too active online anymore. Good to see many still here, but yes, also many gone on.


Man... this is a good thread. I need to poke my head in more often.

Hello Gabriel! Glad you came in and said "hi"!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Regarding on this thread, I wonder how's our friend Poochee and Blackmirror. I just hope they are allright and I just missed them.


----------



## dotty999

So you haven't missed me?


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Of course, including you Lippy!


----------



## dotty999

phew! that's ok then!


----------



## RT

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Of course, including you Lippy!


"Lippy"
Haven't heard that for a while!!!  
Hiya CCM!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hey RT. Hope you are doing all well.


----------



## RT

And the same to you young man!
just doin' the best I can with what I have to work with


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I’m back because I need some experience for looking for job. Don’t know where I’ll be end up in but hopefully somewhat soon.


----------



## Shellae

Drabdr said:


> Man... this is a good thread. I need to poke my head in more often.
> 
> Hello Gabriel! Glad you came in and said "hi"!


Hi Drabdr...nice to see people from the past still here.


----------



## dotty999

passing through to see if any old friends have surfaced recently.. I think of them often, miss them too, including Robert! ! I hope they will continue to pop by now and again just so I know they're still breathing!


----------



## Skivvywaver

Just passing through.


----------



## ekim68

Good to see you Skivvy. Pass through more often, eh?


----------



## RT

Aye Scott, be nice to see your skivvies waving about here and there


----------



## [email protected]

its been a minute... ive been searching a damn tablet issue all night.... and then it hit me....
ive not been to tsg in years...
soooooo heyyyy


----------



## RT

Hey Ash!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hey Ashes! <3


----------



## ekim68

Happy birthday Ashley....


----------



## katonca

Hi Ash {{punk}}


----------



## dotty999

Miss my lost friends and wonder how they are, hoping they are well


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Hi Lippy!

How’s your doing


----------



## dotty999

Lovely to see you here Robert!


----------



## Gr3iz

I've got your back, my dear ...


----------



## dotty999

ditto


----------



## Gr3iz

Good friends are hard to find ... ;-)


----------



## dotty999

Don't we know it!


----------



## Professionalgirl

There was a write up in the paper about my son's friend. Please note this is deeply disturbing!

My son's friend's body was discovered in a gas well and the investigation was concluded that she was murdered. Someone shot her in the head. Please keep her in your prayers. She was so young. This is heartbreaking. I suspect her boyfriend did this to her. 💔


----------



## Gr3iz

Sorry to hear this, Tina!


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I know many of users come and gone, but Jack Hackett came in touch with me asking if I got in touch with @Blackmirror Has anyone got in contact with her?


----------



## Cookiegal

CrazyComputerMan said:


> I know many of users come and gone, but Jack Hackett came in touch with me asking if I got in touch with @Blackmirror Has anyone got in contact with her?


No tme but has he (or you) tried to contact her by Personal Conversation here at TSG? Who knows, she may respond.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I have tried that and hopefully she will ping up eventually.


----------



## Cookiegal

Well then I guess she doesn't want to be contacted unfortunately.


----------



## Professionalgirl

Gr3iz said:


> Sorry to hear this, Tina!


Thanks Mark. I did not know the women personally but my son did and he wants justice for her. I just hope they find the killer. There is a suspect. We think her boyfriend did it.


----------



## Blackmirror

Hi I’m still around my pc blew up when son threw it across the room in temper. I use an iPad now .
I’m a granny to 2 boys . Have a new dog . Hoping to pop in from time to time but im addicted to clash of clans 😂
good job I can multitask .. cremate food and clash at same time.
😘


----------



## Cookiegal

Hi Donna. It's good to see you back. What a cute pup! 😄


----------



## Gr3iz

Hey there stranger! Long time, no "see"! ;-)


----------



## dotty999

I'm glad to see you here Donna, missed you! x


----------



## Blackmirror

Hope everyone is keeping safe. What a year 😱


----------



## blues_harp28

Hi Donna, long time no see, here and on that other forum that we used to post on!
I hope all is well with you.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I even reminded @sepala about the TechGuy and he's coming back


----------



## sepala

@CrazyComputerMan Thank you, and here I am back to the community. Alost after 8 long years!


----------



## sepala

Hey guys, i haven't been here for 8 years. If any of you have ever communicated with me, had chats, worked on threads or whatever, please respond to this message. I wish to find the lost friends and make a new start.


----------



## RT

Man Oh man!
I'm confused!
(no surprise there!) 

Was just looking back on this thread for some reason and surprised to see it was started in 2014!
I would have sworn it was started 10 years earlier,
And surprised to see recent replies...!

@sepala I should know you, but I don't recall...TSG can be a big place, sorry! 🤷
Have taken a hiatus from TSG fron time to time and have missed much.
I missed knowing or having a joke with you when you were here.

Some I do know from the "good" old days.
Donna, Ash, good to see ya's still around 
Thanks for checking in! 

Dotty, of course, is omnipresent 

It's funny the way time works on memories, and how one perceives the passage of time.
These days most all you post can be tracked, but I'm speaking specifically on this site.
It just reminds me time flies, and there have been friends that have passed, yet friends still to be made.

I've sent msg to some over the years, just to say Hi, had some response, maybe not posted, but not much, but from close friends
Don't think those folks will respond here, now. 

Just glad to see folks popping up now and then!


----------



## Johnny b

I haven't seen britecguy post in a year.
Anyone have any news about him?


----------



## Johnny b

RT said:


> Man Oh man!
> I'm confused!
> .....................


Been there, done that 

Hidy ho RT


----------



## Johnny b

Blackmirror said:


> Hope everyone is keeping safe. What a year 😱


Stoner says hi!


----------



## Blackmirror

now there’s a blast from my past .🥰😂


----------



## Izme

dotty999 said:


> I was checking out my long list of friends and most of them no longer post for whatever reason.
> I'm concerned about many of them, there's been no feedback, I miss them greatly, some became close friends and suddenly no word from any of them!
> 
> I hope they read this and get in touch just to let me know they're ok..
> 
> I've counted more than 60 who are no longer around! that's quite shocking, they either just leave or something has happened to them, either way I'd like to know to put my mind at rest..


We all know this well..Many of us been here so long through so many things
The Start of the bell
when it rings
In the near future
or so it seems
we'll be free of covid
we'll move on through it all
This wasn't fun
wasn't fun at all
But you know..one thing prevails
Is that we all share this time
and Month
and..year..
Be Strong and remember ...that..no matter what we suffer through and survive
I've been through covid and I survived

Happy Holidays to everyone!
><">2020


----------



## Izme

Johnny b said:


> Been there, done that
> 
> Hidy ho RT


 Get over it! I'm still wondering why you're incognito 🤬


----------



## Izme

BM we all used to know?


----------



## Johnny b

Izme said:


> Get over it! I'm still wondering why you're incognito 🤬


Made you ask......................


----------



## Couriant

Johnny b said:


> I haven't seen britecguy post in a year.
> Anyone have any news about him?


I think he got tired of the forum. He had his own website I think


----------



## Couriant

I wonder how [email protected] is doing? She had a baby a little later than I did so we had something in common lol


----------



## Johnny b

Couriant said:


> I think he got tired of the forum. He had his own website I think


Thanks.

Well, his loss.


----------



## Blackmirror

Izme said:


> BM we all used to know?


Yes its Me 
never forgotten by the looks of it ☀


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

Blackmirror said:


> Yes its Me
> never forgotten by the looks of it ☀


Blackmirror is famous for her cheeky kitten avatar which is cute <3


----------



## Cookiegal

CrazyComputerMan said:


> Blackmirror is famous for her cheeky kitten avatar


but it's morphed into a puppy, which is much cuter, in my opinion.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

I have tried a search and I found my post regarding @clsxmas and @wordsmith, but haven't heard update from them both. Probably moving away from the technologies but I want to let them know that they are still loved.


----------



## grandma77

Sometimes life gets in the way, not meaning to leave people wondering where they are. So many life situations in the last 7 years with me. Plus I am getting old and I mean old lol. Have more grands and now great grands so life has gotten busy with trying to make memories with them all. And of course along with age comes health conditions from the old body wearing out. So Dotty, don't take it that we just disappear, sometimes life gets in the way and we must tend to life situations. Hope you are doing well.


----------



## Izme

What an awesome thread! I miss so many! AcaCandy and her Lasso, Mulder and his sarcastic wit, Mar and her watching over the site for trolls quietly. Moonie and her Canadian charm and attitude. Bea was so artistic and kind, Jim/pyrite was pretty funny. Bassethound was one of my kindred spirits. Ashiepoopunk/ashes was a dear member for years. So many more I miss. I'll have to ponder that
~~~><">


----------



## Blackmirror

We haven’t lost them ,they are with us forever 🌈


----------



## Izme

Blackmirror said:


> We haven't lost them ,they are with us forever 🌈


 Absolutely!!!!!!


----------



## Izme

Doc Holiday and Val, wondering what they are up to


----------

